# How to vacuum seal mason jars without heat?



## KTex (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi all-
I'd like to NON HEAT seal (get that "pop" when I open) my honey in mason jars in sizes from 4 oz to 8 oz. There is sooo much confusing information about equipment I need. It's just for my use, so I don't want to spend a fortune or go through a major project. I did watch the youtube video someone posted, but I still would like simple, clear input about just simple NON HEAT sealing. Thanks!


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

You could vacuum seal them with a food saver:
http://www.foodsaver.com/accessories/foodsaver-wide-mouth-jar-sealer/T03-0023-01P.html


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Get a Food Saver which is a food vacuum sealer. Make sure it is a model that will seal canning jars. You will have to get the wide or narrow mouth attachment. Honey in jar, put lid on (no ring), add the attachment connected to a tube to the machine. Press seal.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I think that some of the home vacuum food sealing appliances have an adpater that wil vacuum seal mason jars with two-piece, metal lids. Food-Saver may be one brand. You can buy some models at Walmart, so not terribly expensive. 

I'm not sure how hot you might be willing to heat your honey, but I get a vaccum seal on half-gallon mason jars that mix my 1:1 syrup in, just using my hot (140F) tap water. If I do a big batch for some reason and make more jars than I need right away, as it cools it forms a seal that requires "popping" to open later on. You could try that with water of whatever temp you'd have the honey. I expect it's not as good (durable, tight, etc.,) a seal as you would need on canned vegetables but people store bulk honey in all kinds of merely tighty closed containers, as opposed to true vacuum-seals.

HTH

Enj.


----------



## John Scifres (Mar 25, 2014)

Just curious as to why?


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Just so you know....Honey doesn't spoil, so there is no need to seal the jars. 

Rusty


----------



## KTex (Apr 9, 2015)

John Scifres said:


> Just curious as to why?


Some parents at my son's gymnastics center want some, and I'm more than willing to share. They were wondering if I could seal with that "pop" (I think just to feel good about it, even though I've told them it's not necessary). I'm actually willing to do it because when I drive it to the gym (dirt roads to a winding paved road for an hour) I won't have to worry about gunky leaking.
Thanks!


----------



## KTex (Apr 9, 2015)

To all: thanks so much for the reassurance!!!! I know some of the answers have been posted before, but it didn't seem like there were many current ones, and some were really more than I needed. Please continue your great input!!!!


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

KTex said:


> I'm actually willing to do it because when I drive it to the gym (dirt roads to a winding paved road for an hour) I won't have to worry about gunky leaking.
> Thanks!


Really. Most jars and containers around here provide a seal. Are you putting something else in your smoker! ;-)


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

From Aurora you could drive 1000-2000 feet up in the mountains, put the lids on and then drive home. I buy my jars 1200 feet in elevation below my house and on the way home I hear 6 dozen jars popping (the other way) on the way home.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Easy solution. Load then all in your car. Drive down I-25 to Colorado Springs, turn west up Highway 24, take the Pikes Peak Toll Road to the top of Pikes Peak at 14,115' where you park, put all the lids on and tighten them, then drive home. Pop! All sealed!


----------

